# SHIMANO EQUIPMENT



## skippinlures (Nov 18, 2008)

Is anyone else having the same problems that I am experiencing with Shimano gear? Over the past eighteen months I have had two Ian Miller rods replaced because of the cork hand grips breaking, this morning a Shimano Graphite rod snapped in two while casting soft plastics out of my kayak, a baitcaster had to have the level wind repaired and while fighting a snapper in Pt Phillip Bay recently, the bail arm on a Spheros 8000 broke off. I do not mistreat my equipment and although used often, it has never been used outside normal guidelines or in situations where you would reasonably expect breakage to occur. Other rods and reels in my collection (Daiwa, Nitro, Strudwick etc) are all used in similar conditions and all have stood up to the rigours really well. Maybe it is just really bad luck?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I've had bail arm issues with a Sienna, happy to stand by the rest of my Shimano gear as almost faultless. There have been a lot of issues with shimano rods lately though.


----------



## skippinlures (Nov 18, 2008)

Cheers Jon,
That is what's so surprising. I have Shimano gear that it is years old and still in great condition. The equipment I am referring to is less than two years old (two rods less than 12 months old). Maybe it was a bad batch!


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i own heap of shimano gear, i have a heap of shimano rods, including two Raiders, i have had one break, my fault though, and it was replaced brilliantly. I have 3 Slades, Sedona, 2 Stradics, Spheros and a Twin power. The only thing wrong with these, is that one slade seized after going swimming once too often. I also have a tekota, 2 TLD20s and a Tyrnos, all brilliant.

I try to remember that this gear is all mass produced in China or thereabouts, and that Shimano has a great customer service, and i have had much better experiences with Shimano than with another major tackle brand. Whenever i have had something go wrong, just take it back to the store you bought it and you should promptly get it back.


----------



## skippinlures (Nov 18, 2008)

Cheers Rob,
That certainly is not my experience with getting faulty gear replaced by Shimano. I was told by the NSW Rep that there were no reported problems with said rod. I then contacted two other Shimano distributors who reported many failures with the said model. Eventually it was replaced but only after leaving a bad taste in my mouth. As I previously said maybe a bad batch and I got the NSW rep on a bad day!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Shitmano (?)


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

All i can comment on is my joy in how helpful the boys at shimano taren point were with any problems i have had with my gear, all the problems were my doing with only abuse as the cause. The service department are great and very helpful. The only rod by shimano i own is a shore spin and i love it, no dramas at all. shitmano i dont think so. Even the other brands have there dramas this kayak fishing seems to be hard on gear.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

There's been numerous posts about problems with some of the shimano rods. I'd hate to say it's approaching a case of buyer beware!

I just had a positive experience with their service department for fixing an old calcutta though.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I like Daiwa stuff, but can't really fault most of my Shimano gear. The TLD20 is a bit agricultural, as are my 2 baitrunners, but they still work well.



Redfish said:


> There's been numerous posts about problems with some of the shimano rods. I'd hate to say it's approaching a case of buyer beware!
> 
> I just had a positive experience with their service department for fixing an old calcutta though.


My Shimano Jigwrex is one of my favourite rods. I almost feel like buying another while they're still available.

Have to agree about Shimano service - quick, cheap & effective.


----------



## skippinlures (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies. The message that seems to be coming thru loud and clear is that Shimano's service department is providing a good and cheap service. In these times of uncertainty, that can't be a bad thing. Maybe I'll give their rods another chance. I do agree with the comment above that fishing out of a yak and using SPs does put your equipment to the test. I fish out of my yak maybe three times a week - I would love to know how many casts and retrieves that equates to.


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeah all my shimano gear is going strong after dunkings as well. That daiwa branzino reel above looks like the inside of my tierra as well.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Shitmano (?)


Bit uncalled for, innit? :?

Ive had more problems dealing with Daiwa replacing gear than Shimano, but lets not turn this into a Daiwa vs Shimano thread.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

fishnfreak said:


> wopfish said:
> 
> 
> > Shitmano (?)
> ...


I was shit stirring my friend - just a little bit - although I did put the question mark at the end. I was actually re quoting some joe who posted the word before that I thought was quite funny.

OK funnies aside - I think they do pretty good reels - I have a Twinpower 8000 PG and a Baitrunner - both great. I did own a Stradic which manged to catch braid at the bail arm - not so good. Yes the service is bloody good - quick simple no nonsense.

I generally go for Daiwa - but tend to steer clear of both the two big ones on rods. Ive had rods snap and seen rods snap from both the Ds and the Ss - and i think that sometimes the level manufacturing on the rods can be a bit hit and miss... but thats my opinion. I think that rods on yaks take a punishment - mostly from the high stick - something I'm very guilty of. Luckily though the rods I use dont seem to break when they are misused by myself and even if they do they have an insurance of sorts.. which is a limited no questions asked policy - which suites me down to the ground.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

FYI - Ive had no issues with my Branzino at all and Ive had it for about 14 months now without a service.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Redfish said:


> There's been numerous posts about problems with some of the shimano rods. I'd hate to say it's approaching a case of buyer beware!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Shimano Jigwrex is one of my favourite rods. I almost feel like buying another while they're still available.

I's like to qualify "some" not "all"! I don't want to start naming!


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

1 simple solution replace it with daiwa

josho


----------



## soun (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah, my graphite shimano rod snapped the other day way too easily when i was (carefully) resetting the drag. I was really dissapointed because it worked very well. I too had been very careful with mine. I don't know how other brands compare because this is my second rod ever.
I think for my next rod i might steer away from shimano because there seems to be a lot of posts on fishing websites about them breaking.
Up until it broke though, the rod performed very well, and the shimano reel i have is excellent.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

You really have to watch out for high sticking on a yak.. changing lures,,,,,, un hooking fish,, etc Its easily done - I do it all the time...... luckily Ive never snapped one of my rods this way....

but let me whisper in your ear..... try a

Nitro...... pretty hard to break and if they do theres an insurance of sorts included in the price............. no BS well worth considering.............


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Yah, i have a Nitro Magnum Butt Distance Spin, and just bought a new Shimano Twinpower5000FC to go with it.

HIGHLY rate the Nitro, its caught everything from 6kg Snapper to 18kg Mulloway of the yak, with this new reel, it's an absolute weapon.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Shufoys heard the word :lol: :lol: Nice rig !

Yup I have that one...... I also have the TP 8ooo PG... on a bigger stick sometimes on the Godzilla !!!!

Have you checked out the Viper ? One up from the Mbutt...... not as heavy as the Zilla...... but tasty if you cant turn the Kings head ;-)


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

interesting about the cork handles, i brought a raider and when i peeled off the plastic before i even hopped in the car the cork split in two!. just took it back inside and got a new one. having said that it is a good rod. i tried cork because i thought it might float if dropped overboard but i can vouch that this is not the case.

cheers pete


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

wopfish said:


> Shufoys heard the word :lol: :lol: Nice rig !
> 
> Yup I have that one...... I also have the TP 8ooo PG... on a bigger stick sometimes on the Godzilla !!!!
> 
> Have you checked out the Viper ? One up from the Mbutt...... not as heavy as the Zilla...... but tasty if you cant turn the Kings head ;-)


Amen Brother!! Looks like a nice stick that Viper, might have to have a look at one.

I'm seriously gonna bust if i dont get to try this reel soon... :shock:


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

so can i change my vote? :lol:

In the last 3 days, my Stradic 2500FI went on the fritz, with the drag tightening by itself. Then my TwinPower 2500 had something break internally and was rolling around in the gears, making all sorts of noises.

But no worries, the drag washers were replaced instore on the Stradic, and the Twinpower has been sent away, to be fixed/replaced. :?


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

I have been a tad disappointed with my Stella 1000FB. I've had it for just over a year, looked after it very well (as you do with a decent reel), never dunked it, and yet the main bearing is now making a soft 'growly' noise. I would have thought it'd last longer than that. I'm not worried about it as it will be an easy fix (when I get around to it), but yeah, I was hoping to have invested in a top shelf piece of kit that wasn't going to give me any bothers for at least a couple of seasons.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

GregL- usually it's the bearings that let you down (hence the introduction ARB's and CRBB's). I'd think a stella has the same bearings as most of shimano's other reels- just more of them.


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Have you checked out the Viper ? One up from the Mbutt...... not as heavy as the Zilla...... but tasty if you cant turn the Kings head ;-)


 I tried to buy myself one for christmas, i was told they are on back order until march :shock:


----------

